# My Nirvana Auto Bubblicious



## sawhse (Feb 4, 2011)

View attachment Picture 192.jpg


View attachment Picture 197.jpg


Hey all, :ciao: Thought i would share my girl at one week! :hubba: i heard that i may have a issue with this one..soooo we shall see. i hope the picture loads correctly


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats. They look happy .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2011)

nice and green


take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## sawhse (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, I am going to start a journal soon!


----------



## sawhse (Feb 16, 2011)

hey all, :ciao: thought i would update and show you my lady....





hope this one doesnt have issues like i read on there web site...:ignore:


----------



## weedmasta (Feb 20, 2011)

were did u get those beans from??


----------



## niteshft (Feb 20, 2011)

The origin of the seed is in the title.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 20, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> The origin of the seed is in the title.


LOL nice plants


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2011)

Lookin good....I have had some good smoke by Nirvana.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2011)

what issues do they say to look for?..and why not just continue your Grow journal in here...?..just my thaughts..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## niteshft (Feb 21, 2011)

Nirvana has a history of thier autos not being auto 4u2smoke. I have had other issues with Nirvana autos. Only 2 of 5 seeds germed and they turned out male. Nirvana insists they are hermed but I believe they just want to pass the buck. The plants had all male characteristics, i.e. stretch, full of bananas and no female flowers at all.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey all, :ciao: Wow thanks for all the comments, yep thats what i was reading is that they are not full auto's.. :confused2: so...  here's a new up date, i would say this auto is at one month under a 6 bulb HO T5 2 foot..so what yall think???? more time or flip to 12/12. it has shown it sex, but doesnt look like it is switching over????:watchplant: 





to add to my journal, I decided to try this new line of nutes and so far working real nice. :aok: i am using roots organic soil and sunshine as a mix. for the auto i have not used it yet but my clone and master kush haved loved it so far!!! 



Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## niteshft (Feb 21, 2011)

what are you running them? If 24/0 I would switch to 18/6 and see what happens. It would only slow harvest time if it didn't work and if it did, would give you more bud as compared to 12/12.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 21, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> what are you running them? If 24/0 I would switch to 18/6 and see what happens. It would only slow harvest time if it didn't work and if it did, would give you more bud as compared to 12/12.


Hey niteshift, I have been running them 20/4, and I have three other reg plants in there vegging.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 21, 2011)

I see, ya, you don't want to mess with your other plants timings as well. That's the problem with mixing 12s and autos, you'll have to decide which plants you want to favor and that can be difficult. Even more so when I don't know your set-up. Anything I say could be moot really. If you can't seperate them you will have to continue with what you've been doing and hope for the best. If they don't flower by the time the regs are ready for the switch you may have to run the autos as 12s anyway. Especially with Nirvana's rep in the auto dept.


----------



## hairpin100 (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright sawhse, i`m just finishing my nirvana bubblicious (couple of weeks), i`m gonna try put some pics up 4 you. Lucky i didn`t hear about all the issues people are talking about, probably wouldn`t av bought them. I bought pack of 5 and all turned out ok. Sorry bout quality pics i got a crappy camera and not a lot of room,(i`m standing on me bed wiv me back against the wall 4 most of them). Hamster, can i join "tent club", (9669) I can`t get far enough away to get good pic, sorry. It`s 1.25metre square.


----------



## sawhse (Mar 3, 2011)

wow hairpin100, looking great. mine is at 6 weeks and no budding has started. hows the smell!


----------



## hairpin100 (Mar 3, 2011)

smells a bit fruity, not stiinky though. My white pearl stunk twice as bad as these, but u can`t tell how nice it is till u smoke it


----------



## niteshft (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad to see someone did well with the Nirvana auto!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

I've got 2 of their 2 blue mystics that didn't auto. Just over 2 weeks of 12/12 now and keep getting fatter and frostier.


----------

